# battlefronts II



## Eradius Lore (Oct 11, 2005)

if you go on http://www.fileplanet.com/ you can get the beta version of star wars battlefronts II for free!!! login to file planet with gamespy account that way you dont have to subscribe to fileplanet(which costs) only prob is that the download is 0.98 gig but it is worth it because its mint, oh and its MP only


----------

